# Some Lighting Advice Needed Please



## MatTheFish (30 Aug 2014)

Hello,

I own a Juwel Lido 200, Full details in my sig.

I want to soon plant my tank out, I'll be getting a good aquarium plant substrate, EI dosing, pressurized co2 but wanted some advice in regards to lighting.

As stated in my profile sig I got a Juwel Lido 200 Size: 71L x 51D x 65H CM The lighting unit is a Juwel T5 Highlight Unit 70cm/693mm, 2 x 28w Juwel Day T5 (9000K) (590mm).

I want to try a go at keeping more demanding plants as i would like a go at carpeting plants etc. Currently  I guess my current lighting won't be enough? 

The most easiest and nicest as in aesthetics (tank in living room) I think would to buy another Juwel T5 Light unit like I got now, infact Juwel offers the option to add another light unit and offer a 3 section flap so all looks neat and tidy still plus no alterations needed (i ain't good at diy lol)

I know i could go with led etc but being quite expensive and would require me to alter lid etc seems to much trouble as well as cost.

Would you recommend I keep to the one light unit I got currently or as i said add another Juwel light unit for the types of plants I want to grow? (one light unit total 56w, two light unit 112w)

This relates to my second question. I have 2 x 28w Day T5 bulbs currently. I was thinking of removing one of the day bulbs and buying a Arcadia J5 Plant Pro T5 - 28W, would having 1 x Juwel Day and 1 x J5 Plant pro be better than having 2 x Juwel Day ? (i know i would get a pinkish hue with plant pro but i don't mind if it helps plants better than two Juwel Day). 

If i am advised a 2nd Juwel Light unit is needed for what i want to try and grow like medium-high light plants, carpet plants, some low light like java etc I was thinking 2 x Arcadia J5 Plant Pro T5 28W and 2 x Juwel Day 28W (this would mean with two light units i get a total of 112W as with one light unit i get a total of 56W).

Thanks for any help and advice.
Mathew


----------



## foxfish (30 Aug 2014)

It is repeatedly said that there are no high light demanding plants just high C02 demanding plants!
I use 2 x T5 39w over my 200lt tank but they are 60cm from the surface.


----------



## MatTheFish (31 Aug 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for replying. So basically my one light unit which in total is 56w will be enough for what i want to plant? also is there a benefit to having a Arcadia J5 Plant Pro along with 1 x juwel day light or will 2 x juwel day light bulbs be better?

Thank you,
Mathew


----------



## mr. luke (31 Aug 2014)

Go with whater light tubes you like the look of 
I personally dont like the look of plant loght tubes on there own so i tend to go with 1 planty tube and 1 cool white.
To save money on the tubes go to your local electrical supplier and get them from there. They may not stock aquarium tubes but cool white and daylight are the same wether they are for a ceiling or an aquarium


----------



## MatTheFish (31 Aug 2014)

Thank you!

Well I already have a spare and it's a Juwel Colour and got to admit i'm not a lover of the pinkish hue (good for fish colours though), I personally like my two Juwel Day, I tried the Natural on my Lido 120 which I don't have anymore and I didn't like that either lol as it was greenish/yellowish hue to it, I don't mind if it's better for plants though, also Juwel made their lights a specific size, crafty just forces you in having to get you to buy theirs, its good though that both Arcadia and iQuatics sell Juwel compatible bulbs.

From what I have gathered so far, it seems that one light unit and my two day bulbs will be fine, just not sure if they plants i want to grow will need stronger lighting than what i currently got, just going to have to do the try and see approach.


----------



## foxfish (31 Aug 2014)

No, your plants do not need stronger lighting to grow healthy, more light means more C02 & that is far more difficult to sort out.
You need to dedicate all your planning into how much C02 you can make available to your plants.
Feeding them with enough C02 should be your main concern as it will not necessarily be easy with 200lt of water. 
If you find you can grow you plants successfully without algae issues then it may be possible to increase the light if you can add even more co2 without it killing your fish.
Honestly lighting is not the issue here but, if you still aren't sure, start reading the forum pages to discover that 99% of problems relate to much light for the amount of available Co2!


----------



## Gary Nelson (31 Aug 2014)

I would say that the standard lighting that you have is more than adequate... if anything to much! I would not bother to add reflectors either.


----------



## MatTheFish (31 Aug 2014)

Hi thank you,

I will stick what I got, I do have the juwel light reflectors the ones that look like half circle but not quite half circle, i could remove them if needed to be. CO2, I don't mind how much I use obviously as long it doesn't kill my fish. I've been reading allot on the forums just wanted clarification, if light was to much how would i be able to defuse it ?

Thanks your help has been much appreciated


----------



## foxfish (31 Aug 2014)

You don't need to necessarily  diffuse your light, although Garys suggestion is sound to start with at least..
You need to supply the right amount of C02 to match your lighting.... that is the challenge..... 
It is not just about pumping it in, it is about getting it to stay in the tank long enough to feed the plants & making sure it reaches all the plants in an equal amount as possible.


----------



## MatTheFish (31 Aug 2014)

well as i use an external filter and spray bar on my tank sounds like an inline atomizer might be better when I buy it all specially as my tank is very deep.

Many thanks for all the help much appreciated it. Thanks


----------

